# Contacting the Minehead Rally



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

We're in Taunton, Somerset and have just realised that the rally at Minehead is only about 30 mins from us. We we're hoping to go over this evening, say hello and stay over. I have been unable to contact anyone attending it to check if that's ok. Can anyone help? Would it be ok to join in for the last night? Haven't got much time on the internet so a quick response would be great.

Many thanks

Arizona


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Hi Arizona
You have a PM with the phone number of someone attending the rally. Give them a ring and find out what is going on.
Sonja


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Arizona 

Rally finished at Butlins this morning at 10am :roll: Hope to catch you some other time  


Jacquie


----------

